# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Thai máy càng nhiều con càng khỏe?

## nghianv

*Một trong những thứ thú vị nhất của việc mang thai là cảm thấy em bé đạp. Cảm giác mà sự chuyển động đó sẽ cho bạn linh cảm từ rất sớm rằng, bạn sẽ có một đứa bé đáng yêu! Tuy nhiên, mẹ có biết những chuyển động của thai nhi cũng có thể cho biết về tình trạng sức khỏe của con.
Trong ba tháng đầu, em bé của bạn đang phát triển nhanh, nhưng cảm giác chuyển động của thai nhi ở giai đoạn này là gần như không có. Nguyên nhân là bởi vì “căn phòng” của bé quá lớn, và những chuyển động của bé quá nhỏ để mẹ có thể nhận ra. Thậm chí nếu bạn có cặp sinh đôi hay sinh ba, bạn vẫn sẽ không có cảm giác gì.*
*1. Dấu hiệu thai máy đầu tiên*
Một số phụ nữ có thể cảm thấy sự chuyển động của thai nhi vào khoảng tháng thứ tư. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng đừng quá lo lắng nếu không thấy gì trong giai đoạn này nhé! Hầu hết phụ nữ có thể cảm thấy các chuyển động trong tháng thứ năm của thai kỳ. Có khả năng bạn sẽ cảm nhận được bé đá thường xuyên hoặc xoáy trong bụng của bạn, và sau đó không cảm thấy gì trong nhiều giờ hoặc thậm chí vài ngày. Đến tháng thứ sáu, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được bé thường xuyên hơn.
Trong ba tháng cuối, bạn nên chuẩn bị sẵn sàng cho việc chuyển động gần như liên tục của thai nhi, đặc biệt sau khi bạn đi ngủ vào ban đêm. Những cử động của bé bây giờ có thể hơi khiến bạn khó chịu, nhưng đó vẫn là cảm giác thú vị. Bởi vì nó có nghĩa là bé sẽ sớm chào đời.
*2. Cảm giác em bé đạp như thế nào?*
Trong khi một số người nghĩ cảm giác bé đạp như đang làm bắp rang trong bụng, hoặc bướm nhảy múa xung quanh. Những người khác nói nó như những đợt sóng, hoặc như vòi nước nhỏ. Trong những tháng sau đó, một số bà mẹ so sánh nó như là cú đá của một ninja nhí.
Dưới đây là thông tin về những cảm giác bé đá có thể cảm thấy như thế nào, và những gì bạn nên làm ở những giai đoạn nhất định:
– Tam cá nguyệt thứ hai: Vào khoảng tháng thứ năm, bạn sẽ có thể cảm nhận được cái đạp đầu tiên như cách bé nói xin chào. Tại thời điểm này, bạn chỉ cần ngồi lại và tận hưởng cảm giác.
– Tháng 7: Tại thời điểm này, em bé của bạn sẽ đá và lăn lộn trong bụng của bạn. Đếm số lần đá hai lần một ngày, và nên mong có khoảng ít nhất mười cứ đá một giờ. Nếu bạn không cảm nhận được, uống nước trái cây để tăng sự hăng hái và đếm lại. Nếu bé chuyển động ít hơn 10 lần trong 2 giờ liên tục, bạn nên nói chuyện với bác sĩ.
– Tháng 8: Mọi thứ ngày càng thắt chặt, và đôi khi chuyển động của thai nhi có thể thực sự gây khó chịu. Tiếp tục đếm những cú đá như bình thường. Bạn có thể nhận thấy rằng em bé của bạn đã ngủ hay thức dậy. Các cú đá sẽ không còn rõ ràng nữa, do không có đủ không gian, nhưng bé sẽ chuyển động nhiều như lăn qua lăn lại trong bụng mẹ.
– Tháng 9: Tại thời điểm này, em bé sẽ di chuyển rất nhiều. Bạn nên cố gắng để có được vào một vị trí thoải mái mà không làm bạn có cảm giác như có một đầu gối nhỏ trong thận hoặc một bạn chân đá vào xương sườn của bạn. Chú ý đến hoạt động của bé, và báo cho bác sĩ biết nếu có bất cứ điều gì thay đổi.
Đính kèm 101
>>xem thêm: siêu âm thai 6 tuần
*3. Bé thường đá bao lâu một lần?*
Trong tam cá nguyệt thứ hai, khi mọi thứ đã sẵn sàng để di chuyển, bé của bạn sẽ di chuyển nhiều hơn, háo hức hơn và thường xuyên hơn. Bạn thậm chí có thể cảm thấy em bé của bạn di chuyển khoảng 30 lần trong một giờ.
Tất nhiên, hầu hết thời gian hoạt động nhiều nhất trong ngày sẽ xảy ra vào ban đêm, ngay khi bạn đã chuẩn bị đi ngủ. Đó có thể là bởi vì bạn đã kết thúc các hoạt động trong ngày, và đang thư giãn. Nó cũng có thể là do biến động lượng đường trong máu khiến cho các bé “tăng động”. Trẻ cũng có thể phản ứng với âm thanh hoặc sự va chạm, và sẽ trở nên sôi động hơn khi bạn nói chuyện với họ, chơi nhạc, và tập thể dục.
*4. Tại sao nên theo dõi sự chuyển động của thai nhi?*
Các chuyển động của bé là một dấu hiệu rất tốt về mọi thứ đang đang diễn ra ở bên trong. Một bé hoạt động thường xuyên là một bé khỏe mạnh, và có thể khiến bạn an tâm. Bạn có thể lập biểu đồ thời gian lịch ngủ và thức của bé, và nếu bạn cần ngủ nhiều hơn, bạn có thể điều chỉnh cho phù hợp.
*5.Nên làm gì nếu không thấy bé đạp?*
Bạn nên cảm thấy bé đá ít nhất mười lần mỗi giờ. Nếu là trong lúc các em bé đang ngủ, bạn có thể cảm thấy ít hơn. Đó là lý do tại sao bạn cần phải có một chút nước để “đánh thức” bé cưng và cảm nhận sự chuyển động. Nếu bạn cảm thấy số lần bé đá không thích hợp trong một giờ sau lần đếm thứ 2, bạn nên đi bác sĩ ngay. Bác sĩ của bạn có thể muốn nghe nhịp tim hoặc làm siêu âm để chắc chắn rằng mọi thứ trong đó đều ổn.
Trong những tháng sau đó, nếu sự chuyển động bất ngờ ít đi có thể gây ra hậu quả đáng tiếc. Nếu điều này xảy ra, đến bệnh viện ngay lập tức và yêu cầu được hướng dẫn.
*Để biết thêm chi tiết về dịch vụ Thai sản trọn gói tại Bệnh viện Đa khoa Bảo Sơn, mẹ bầu vui lòng gọi tới Tổng đài 1900 599 858 hoặc Hotline 091 585 0770.*
>>> tham khảo: phòng khám phụ khoa ở đâu
https://baosonhospital.com/dia-chi-k...y-tin-o-ha-noi
siêu âm thai 35 tuần tuổi

----------

